# Mean Girl Kidding Thread Fall 2020



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

So all our skinny girls, we call them the mean girls click should be kidding about now. We thought they would be due in late August but, obviously, we were wrong.
There are 5 girls in this click and we thought all 5 were exposed in March or April. We had a randy little 6 month old buck that had a good time for about 3 weeks.
We know that 3 of these girls are definitely pregnant and should be delivering in the next few days or weeks.......
Mae, Primrose and Lucy are all close.
Thistle and Sadie are questionable.......
Will update as things progress!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooh ooh ooh. I want pictures of those mean girls. Good luck and keepbus up to date.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

This first one is a collage. Top pic is Sadie now and bottom pic is her for the last year. She has always been super skinny. Skinny to the point we worried and fretted but finally decided she was just naturally skinny.















This is Lucy.....she was ostracized for many months but the mean girls decided she was small enough to run with them.
Below is Primrose, now...








I will get pics of the Thistle in a bit, as we are headed to the Farm now!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with the skinny preggo club and their kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

And the FUN begins! Can't wait to see the captives! Best of luck kidding!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

As promised.....
Mae now


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did any of them kid yet? I don't see Mae's udder! 

What type of buck are they all bred to?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

:nod::up:


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Nope, all hostages are still in place but the waddles have begun.....I just knew that one or more would kid during Hurricane Delta but no one gave up the littles. No udders are really forming but I did see Lucy lose her mucus plug a couple of days ago.......so here's hoping something happens soon!!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Yay. Good luck!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Pretty girl, preggo Lucy








Waddle, Waddle.....Primrose


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Did any of them kid yet? I don't see Mae's udder!
> 
> What type of buck are they all bred to?


Our little randy boy.....the daddy
This is Justin Goat


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't see any of them uddering up :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they bagging up? I can't see it in the pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me neither.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah, no, none of them are uddering up......of course, we could have gotten the dates wrong but we took the little buck out the the last week of April and trust me when I say he bred all of these girls........for over 3 weeks.....maybe even 4.....we had no idea he could or would.....but he did....repeatedly......


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

My first lady isn't due until November so I'm following along with your updates to pass the time. Can't wait to see some babies!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Yeah, no, none of them are uddering up......of course, we could have gotten the dates wrong but we took the little buck out the the last week of April and trust me when I say he bred all of these girls........for over 3 weeks.....maybe even 4.....we had no idea he could or would.....but he did....repeatedly......


Unfortunately, if the buck was removed April 31, that means the last possible kidding date was on or around October 8th.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Yeah, no, none of them are uddering up......of course, we could have gotten the dates wrong but we took the little buck out the the last week of April and trust me when I say he bred all of these girls........for over 3 weeks.....maybe even 4.....we had no idea he could or would.....but he did....repeatedly......


Unfortunately, if the buck was removed April 31, that means the last possible kidding date was on or around October 8th. Your does really don't look bred to me. It's possible your does were not cycling in April. Or it's possible the buck was not old enough to cover then properly. Hopefully he has no fertility issues.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Well rats! I hope we got the dates wrong but maybe not. Maybe they are just fattening up. I would be surprised if they aren't bred but I've been surprised by these little terrible creatures before!!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

YouGoatMe said:


> My first lady isn't due until November so I'm following along with your updates to pass the time. Can't wait to see some babies!


We have already had 6 sets of twins and one single this year! In late Jan and early Feb, we got all our littles ones released....it was an amazing and surprising every few days to come out and find new babies! Everyone has been very happy and healthy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those kids are cute. 

Sorry she isn't preggo.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not convinced she isn't. I may just have the wrong dates but time will tell....


----------

